# Mass X-mas Party/ Gtg



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Having my x-mas party at my shop some of you have been before but all are welcome.
LOCATION:35 POMEWORTH ST
STONEHAM MASS.02180
DATE:FRIDAY DEC 21
TIME:4PM-7PM


----------



## Bigblue250 (Oct 23, 2003)

I will try and make it. Hope you don't mind another welding truck in your driveway.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*2008 party*

Dec 19 fri. 4pm-7pm all welcome again.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I might make an appearance if I'm part of "all"


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

how far away from from salisbury?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll most likely be there!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Im down...


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

ill be there!


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Defiantly will make it down for that. Need anything for it, soda, etc?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea im gonna get my A## down to this one let me know if you need anything also


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ill go let us know where exactly its at ill just type it in the gps


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Guys

The address is at the top. Park across Pomeworth street in the empty lot so as to not block the other business in facility.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

thanx blueline i forgot it was up there lol i should be able to make it down there need anything? drinks, chips???


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Ya, I might be able to make it as well. What are we supposed to bring?


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

merrimacmill;666806 said:


> Ya, I might be able to make it as well. What are we supposed to bring?


BEER.SODA,CHICKS,CHICKS


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

december 21st is a sunday? is it sunday the 21st or friday the 19th?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*jeeze*



ADMSWELDING;658995 said:


> Dec 19 fri. 4pm-7pm all welcome again.


man you need to learn to scroll up


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

woops sry, i looked at the original post, Ill do my best to be there, I just need to get someone to cover for me at work


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i just noticed that almost all the guys from the plow meeting the other day might be going to this party we might as well call it another meeting lol​


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

SO who all is going to this thing?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im planning to be there unless they forecast snow


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

We need some folding chairs and some rectangle or round folding tables if anyone could help with these.thanks guy:salute:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i can bring some lawn chairs that work


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

I might stop by, can bring a table or two


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I got some tables so bring your own chair.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*Postponed*

Guys this party maybe getting postponed till Sunday 2PM.The weather for fridays looking ugly lot of snow coming.:bluebouncpayup


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

if its sunday at 2 that'd be awesome. it may snow sunday night too, party then plowing sounds like a good way to spend the day


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i second chcav 2 works for me


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

sunday aint looking to hot either whats the plan?


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Mysticlandscape;681753 said:


> sunday aint looking to hot either whats the plan?


Not sure what to do, maybe better next friday.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Ya, I'd go for next friday. Doesn't sound like it should snow, but whos knows now. This is quite the weather we've been having. I haven't even had time to be on plowsite because of this all. Its been days since I've been on looking around.

Make sure to not let it fall apart just because it will be after christmas, I think a lot of people are looking forward to this. Have a good one Adam.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

it was posted last year 07


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

BigDave12768;687674 said:


> it was posted last year 07


Check again were doing it this year too... :yow!:


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Bill
Will Fri. Dec. 26 , 2008 be the Rain Date ?
Bob


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

So, what is the update on this thing?


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I,m still workin on it i,ll keep ya updated.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Bob


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

ADMSWELDING;690800 said:


> I,m still workin on it i,ll keep ya updated.


Let's go MASS! It's been a while since I've seen this post. What happened Adam? Was there a get together? If not lets plan one. Not a Christmas Party, just a get-together. Anyone interested?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

there wasn't a party it snowed on the 2 days that we planned it and we all haven't really had a chance to re-plan it. some of us were talking about having a major end of the season blow out bash but thats not until spring and nothing is set in to stone yet. So who's up for a trip to Amsterdam I am!!!! lets show the rest on the guys on plowsite that us Mass guys really know how to party!!!


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Fisher Guy
I do agree with You that Amsterdam would be a lot more fun then the Hooters on Rt. 1 , especially the "Red Light District " .
Do You guy's think We can right off the $500 to $1500 air fare for a 3 day weekend if We call it a Snow Plow Training meeting ? 
Bob
Ps.
Can We Reschedule this to during one of Spenser Tunick's Shoots ? 
Bob


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

lol well i dont know about u guys but if we go to amsterdam then im not comming back until the winter i should be broke by then lol


----------

